# No power to the radio



## Djmarx316 (8 mo ago)

Hey everyone! I have a 2016 chevy cruze premier rs. It has 81,000 miles and I bought it used a month ago and I have no warranty. Just to get that out of the way. A few weeks ago my radio screen went black for a day and then came back on for a few days and then went out again. It's been a week that it's been out and I'm at a loss lol. I've checked/replaced fuses. None were blown but didn't look great either just general 6 year old looking fuses. I pulled the radio to check the connectors were tight and they are and I even pulled the glove box to check connections at the hmi module and those all checked out as well. I hooked up my scan tool and ran a full systems check and the hmi tests good and everything is fine but the radio itself says it failed to connect. Any dtc codes I get from the systems check says failure to communicate with the radio (parking assist ect. I get audio through the speakers as in the door chime ans turn signals. My usb port has power and the cigarette lighter has power too. I got a salvage head unit from a different cruze and plugged it in. ( I know they're vin locked but I wanted to see if it got power) still it wouldn't even try to turn on. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Djmarx316 said:


> Hey everyone! I have a 2016 chevy cruze premier rs. It has 81,000 miles and I bought it used a month ago and I have no warranty. Just to get that out of the way. A few weeks ago my radio screen went black for a day and then came back on for a few days and then went out again. It's been a week that it's been out and I'm at a loss lol. I've checked/replaced fuses. None were blown but didn't look great either just general 6 year old looking fuses. I pulled the radio to check the connectors were tight and they are and I even pulled the glove box to check connections at the hmi module and those all checked out as well. I hooked up my scan tool and ran a full systems check and the hmi tests good and everything is fine but the radio itself says it failed to connect. Any dtc codes I get from the systems check says failure to communicate with the radio (parking assist ect. I get audio through the speakers as in the door chime ans turn signals. My usb port has power and the cigarette lighter has power too. I got a salvage head unit from a different cruze and plugged it in. ( I know they're vin locked but I wanted to see if it got power) still it wouldn't even try to turn on. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

